# 65 quail born over the weekend



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

There were 67, but you know how it goes. My husband had to make a meg shift brooder as we didn't expect so many.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

My makeshift brooder is a 50 gallon water trough. They grow so fast you never have enough room. What are you planning to do with all of them?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I had quail for dinner the other night ... Yummy!

Congrats on the hatch!


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

kejmack said:


> My makeshift brooder is a 50 gallon water trough. They grow so fast you never have enough room. What are you planning to do with all of them?


He used one of his 4x4 hydroponics tanks that was deep enough. We are going to butcher at 8 weeks for the freezer.


----------

